# This just in, Bremont Supermarine S500 blue



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi! I think this is my first post in this subforum (you can usually find me down at the dive watch subforum, f47).

I've always liked Bremont watches (love the case design) but never really thought about getting one in the short term (I've been looking for a mechanical chrono for a while... a departure from my beloved dive watches). Well, some weeks ago I was with a couple of friends, and I was able to check out their Bremonts (Alt1-C, Supermarine and B52). And down the rabbit hole....

After a little more than two weeks, I found a deal on a blue Supermarine that I just couldn't refuse. My initial impressions... this thing rocks!









Even though I had try a Supermarine.... when I got back home and checked the specifications of the watch, I was concern with the thickness, as my wrist is just 6.75". However, the design of the case makes the watch visually less thick, plus the design of the lugs hugs my wrist rather nicely. Like it on the rubber strap, but can't wait to try it on the bracelet (have one incoming next week). Nice weight, watch feels solid but not overly heavy. All in all, I believe this one will stay on my collection for some time.


----------



## john.w.starr (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to the club. The Supermarine is a great watch!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

The Supermarine is a rugged and versitale watch! For me I wear it on canvas most of time! I find myself wearing the Supermarine when I am doing physical outdoor activities, but it dresses up nicely if you want! I know you are going to like that watch! Cheers Jim. :-!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a beauty, congrats on a fine pick up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks awesome, especially like it on the black rubber strap instead of blue


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a brilliant looking dive watch! That blue dial is a great looking. Congrats on your Bremont!


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Hot as hell Joe. Congrats.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



ericfeuer said:


> Hot as hell Joe. Congrats.


Thanks, its your fault I got this


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats. Cool things. Certainly my fave diver; even better underwater than it is topside.


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just love these!!! Saving up still haha. Congrats on yours......nice pics too

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
I love its eclectic dial. A collaborative effort to be sure; no one guy could come up with that many design elements by himself.

Enjoy your watch. heb


----------



## zoso02 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am quite interested in this watch. Is yours with the original blue strap or changed to black? Cant make out clearly from the pics.


----------



## 71eh (Jun 8, 2012)

As blue owner, love the lure and cool look. Also it is work horse. You will adore it!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

